

How The World's Top Relationship Builder Makes Introductions - mirceagoia
http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelsimmons/2013/08/22/how-the-worlds-top-relationship-builder-makes-introductions/

======
mirceagoia
It's about Adam Rifkin from Silicon Valley.

